# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Rcuprer les donnes d'une liste sharepoint automatiquement

## hmoad

Bonjour a tous,

je suis en train de crer un formulaire Infopath 2010 qui pointe vers une bibliothque de formulaire sharepoint.
J'ai une liste (sharepoint) qui contient toutes les donnes que je dois intgrer a mon formulaire. J'ai connect mon formulaire a cette liste et j'ai rcupr les champs (Immatriculation, DateImmatriculation, Localisation). 
j'ai connect mon premier contrle (Liste droulante) avec le champs "Immatriculation" de la liste sharepoint, et j'ai cre 2 autres contrles de type "Zone de texte" en lectures seules qui affichent la localisation et la Date d'immatriculation de chaque immatriculation selectionn.

le problme est que je n'arrives pas a mapp les 2 champs en lecture avec ma liste sharepoint pour qu'ils rcuperent les donnes automatiquement au moment de la selection une immatriculation dans le champs "Immatriculation".

Avez-vous  des ides sur cette problmatique ?
D'avance merci
Moad

----------


## billout rm

Bonsoir,

Alors, il faut comprendre que lorsque vous crez une connexion de donnes de rception de donnes (comme vous vers une liste SharePoint), cela cr une source de donnes secondaire dans votre formulaire.

Pour raliser votre besoin, il faut ajouter deux rgles sur votre zone de liste droulante afin d'affecter vos 2 autres champs.

La rgle va se prsenter de la faon suivante: 
Champ  affecter : DateImmatriculation
Valeur : Aller chercher dans votre source de donnes secondaire le champ DateImmatriculation puis cliquer sur ajouter un filtre (afin de ne slectionner que la ligne qui vous intresse : celle associe  votre immatriculation). Dans la zone de gauche slectionner l'immatriculation de votre source de donnes secondaire puis dans la zone de droite, slectionner votre champ immatriculation dans votre source de donnes principale.

N'hsitez pas si vous rencontrez un problme.

----------


## hmoad

Merci Bcp billout rm. a fonctionne comme il faut.

Cdt
Moad 



> Bonsoir,
> 
> Alors, il faut comprendre que lorsque vous crez une connexion de donnes de rception de donnes (comme vous vers une liste SharePoint), cela cr une source de donnes secondaire dans votre formulaire.
> 
> Pour raliser votre besoin, il faut ajouter deux rgles sur votre zone de liste droulante afin d'affecter vos 2 autres champs.
> 
> La rgle va se prsenter de la faon suivante: 
> Champ  affecter : DateImmatriculation
> Valeur : Aller chercher dans votre source de donnes secondaire le champ DateImmatriculation puis cliquer sur ajouter un filtre (afin de ne slectionner que la ligne qui vous intresse : celle associe  votre immatriculation). Dans la zone de gauche slectionner l'immatriculation de votre source de donnes secondaire puis dans la zone de droite, slectionner votre champ immatriculation dans votre source de donnes principale.
> ...

----------

